# Shark Fishing at Grayton Beach



## Paul Rankine (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi,
I,m planning on night fishing for sharks at Grayton Beach . I'll be using 30lb class gear . Has anybody got any hints and tips for me ?
Thanks .


----------



## Paul Rankine (Jun 28, 2005)

*Hints and tips ?*

Okay. Reckon there are no hints and tips then !
I'll let you guys know how I get on , assuming Dennis isn't a menace.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Shark fishing is often pursued by people who think they're going to catch Jaws. However, if you want to pursue sharks from the beach, the gear you have should be enough. I suggest enough wire leader to keep the shark from biting you off. Then add a shock leader of #50-#80 mono, perhaps 10-20 ft, depending on length of rod, and a slip-sinker, enough to hold bottom.

Add a circle hook and a chunk of bluefish or whiting and send it on out. Apparently there is no shortage of sharks in the Gulf Coast, but still only take what you need, put everything else back.


----------



## Paul Rankine (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Emanuel,
Just got your message just now as I returned from my holiday on the Panhandle today. Good advice which I more or less carried out. I did,nt get any bite offs since I used 100lb wire (!) Caught loads of small , 15-20 pound shark on chunked ladyfish . Mostly spinner with some bonnethead. Did,nt see or hear of any bigger ones but there was at least one large bull shark hanging round the pier at Okaloosa . Also had great fun catching ladyfish on light gear , baby tarpon man , do they go on 5lb line !!!
Thanks again .
Paul .


----------

